# Dealing with GERD



## member0731 (Jul 31, 2017)

I think I've been suffering from GERD since I was either in elementary school or high school not quite sure because I've only figured out why I've been suffering and having stomach pain whenever I ate and it's gotten to a point where I would vomit and have bad breath. I've only been diagnosed when I was around 16 and now I'm going to turn 24 in a few weeks. I've been prescribed pantoprazole and used to take it on the daily, but since I've asked a nurse she told me I can just take it when I am in pain.

Whenever I exercise or have migraines, I feel so much pain I get nauseous and vomit every single time. And it has happened twice within a few weeks. And every time it happens I take 2 within a few hours. I get so much pain I sometimes cannot even drink water nor eat, and I get so much anxiety and cannot sleep at night. yet today I was able to drink water but it took me until 1 pm before my pain was gone after vomiting at 9 am and 5 pm before I was able to just eat 2 eggs that I was supposed to eat in the morning.

I also sometimes try to avoid food and drinks I am not supposed to eat that can trigger GERD, but sometimes it gets hard to live this way. I am so tired of suffering this way and having a hard time eating and drinking anything I want like anyone that doesn't suffer from GERD. I don't know what to do anymore. What should I do? I feel like it will never go away and it causes me anxiety being scared I'll be in pain again. I know it won't ever go away which upsets and annoys me so much.

How do you eat when you are in so much pain? is it okay if you eat less but drink a lot of water? what should I do about my situation? how do you cope with this? does anyone else get anxiety and either vomits naturally or even forces it in order to get rid of the acid from your system? oh and what do you eat in general or when you feel nauseous and can't hold food down?


----------

